# Tower Hill MN Memorial Gardens to be used for Christmas Parties (Merged Threads)



## Jacko123

*Bankers at it again*

Got your invite?
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/oct/08/christmas-parties-war-memorial-park


----------



## Tom S

In todays Guardian see this http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/oct/08/christmas-parties-war-memorial-park?newsfeed=true
London City Council is to rent out the MN Memorial Park for Bankers Christmas Parties
TomS


----------



## Nick Balls

When the London school of navigation was going in the 1970's this area (across the road) was derelict with the memorial part in very poor shape. I seem to remember that there was a campaign to get its sorted a few years later. I was last down there over ten years ago and it was at that time, very well kept. It would be a travesty to misuse this space.


----------



## Powertrain

No - but it is tempting to turn up anyway


----------



## NoR

Powertrain said:


> No - but it is tempting to turn up anyway


I think a lot of people might agree with you. The party could become very exiting.


----------



## sparkie2182

Agreed...........very tempting.


----------



## mikeharrison

Nick Balls said:


> When the London school of navigation was going in the 1970's this area (across the road) was derelict with the memorial part in very poor shape. I seem to remember that there was a campaign to get its sorted a few years later. I was last down there over ten years ago and it was at that time, very well kept. It would be a travesty to misuse this space.


I totally agree. I am simply appalled that the Council can contemplate allowing drunken parties on the gardens and that any firm is so insensitive as to organise parties on a memorial to Thousands of Merchant Navy Seamen. 

I regularly walk through and stop at the gardens and memorial , which are well kept and a fitting tribute and quiet place to contemplate for the colleagues and relatives of those who lost their lives in the great wars and in the Falklands campaign. It is a place of peace , not a stupid party venue.

Mike


----------



## stan mayes

About thirty names of my good pals and shipmates are on those plaques and
I place poppies on them at each annual Merchant Navy Day service.....
They were 17,18 and 19 years old...
It is a disgraceful plan by insensitive bastards and the Council who allow it.
The local Mayor always attends our service..
Stan


----------



## sparkie2182

I suspect they may not have heard the last of this, Stan.


----------



## Boatman25

This country and the disrespectful, money grabbing people in it make me glad that I am in the autumn of my life


----------



## roddy

mikeharrison said:


> I totally agree. I am simply appalled that the Council can contemplate allowing drunken parties on the gardens and that any firm is so insensitive as to organise parties on a memorial to Thousands of Merchant Navy Seamen.
> 
> I regularly walk through and stop at the gardens and memorial , which are well kept and a fitting tribute and quiet place to contemplate for the colleagues and relatives of those who lost their lives in the great wars and in the Falklands campaign. It is a place of peace , not a stupid party venue.
> 
> Mike


Perhaps we should organise a wake, at same time and place, to remember all those who never had the opportunity to party.


----------



## sparkie2182

Suits me...........


----------



## petetee

*Merchant Navy War Memorial.*

Merchant Navy War Memorial.
The War Memorial site is to be used as a Posh Party Venue by Moving Venues , a corporate entertaining group.
If you are as appalled as I am at the thought of wealthy bankers and City financiers partying on this site please try the following--
Contact Jim [email protected][/email]--and tell him you support his protest
Contact your own M.P.
Protest to Mayor and Council of Tower [email protected]
Protest to Richard Beggs--managing director , Moving Venues--- [email protected]
They intend to use the site during the Olympics--so try Boris Johnson as [email protected]


----------



## sparkie2182

All the above will be acted upon.


----------



## eriskay

Sadly reflective of the age we live in, the respect factor diminishes in every walk of life now. Just visit almost any public cemetery ground an observe the wanton destruction of memorials to someone's loved ones.

For the majority of folk today, the Tower Hill M.N. Memorial and Gardens is just a piece of history and/or architecture, barely given a second glance.

The ones you have to feel sorry for are those of an age whose memories include many of those ships and shipmates recorded at Tower Hill, and who must be appalled at the insensitivity and disrespect the current generation shows by such inconsiderate proposals. I am thinking here of people such as member Stan Mayes to whom our society and the country owe an unpayable debt.


----------



## sparkie2182

When on he topic of bankers in recent times, the term "unpayable debt" is ironic.

The "Unpayable Debt" we all owe has been caused by them..........now they want to party on sacred soil.


----------



## Allan Wareing

stan mayes said:


> About thirty names of my good pals and shipmates are on those plaques and
> I place poppies on them at each annual Merchant Navy Day service.....
> They were 17,18 and 19 years old...
> It is a disgraceful plan by insensitive bastards and the Council who allow it.
> The local Mayor always attends our service..
> Stan


I agree with you Stan, my brother's name is on a plaque there.
He was an 18 year old O/S who was lost when the Thurso was sunk. Pics attached.
Regards, Allan.


----------



## Bob Murdoch

I have registered my protest with them all
Let's hope we do some good
Cheers Bob


----------



## stan mayes

Thankyou Allan,
The thought that mindless idiots could think of desecrating our memorial
site brings tears to my eyes..
Thankyou Petetee for the contact addresses..
Hopefully the venue of this disgraceful junket by fatcats will be changed..
To the bottom of the Thames!!
Regards,
Stan


----------



## Bob Murdoch

My e-mails were all rejected by the recipients.
It looks like they must be blocking them
not cheers Bob


----------



## mikeharrison

Bob Murdoch said:


> My e-mails were all rejected by the recipients.
> It looks like they must be blocking them
> not cheers Bob


Hello Bob,
Try using the following link , this is to a enquiry form which they should not be able to reject. Regards, Mike


http://www.movingvenue.com/enquiry-form


----------



## gretaston

Allan Wareing said:


> I agree with you Stan, my brother's name is on a plaque there.
> He was an 18 year old O/S who was lost when the Thurso was sunk. Pics attached.
> Regards, Allan.


I agree with you both, my uncle is named on a plaque there, he was 21 years old, along with others of his shipmates who were killed were two cabin boys aged 15 and 16, mess room boy aged 17, I often think of those boys and young men, who were killed in the flower of their youth.
to think that TOWER HILL is to be used for a purpose other than what it was built for ie; a lasting memorial to the men and boys of the merchant navy who paid for the freedom of this country with their lives,and have no known graves but the sea.; fills me with a deep sadness, to quote ERISKAY " sadly reflective of the age we live in".
Gretaston.


----------



## janathull

Bloody typical of this awful country, the rich seem to do as they please and get away with it. Along with sacking serving servicemen this shows how much this government cares.


----------



## mikeharrison

I totally agree.
It seems that it might not even be legal to rent the space out for these stupid parties. See the comments to the local Press article at the following link.

http://www.docklands24.co.uk/news/u...o_seamen_s_war_memorial_for_parties_1_1084892

Regards , Mike


----------



## sidsal

The HMS Conway old boys chatline is full of annoyance at the disgraceful business and I and many others are e-mailing/writing to our MPs, prime Minister, Tower Hamlets Council, the Press . Suggest we all do the same.
It's sacriledge !!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Look guys I'm not going to say anything supporting the idea of the tent, basically because I dont support it, so please dont start with the brickbats. However if I can maybe caution you all slightly ...........

before you all go firing off your letters of protest and expressing your disgust can you all make sure you have got your facts right otherwise you'll end up up looking a bit daft. Now by this I mean there are a number of posts on here that are bit wide of the mark.

1. The proposal is for the public green area adjacent to but not including the memorial or the memorial Garden. No one has even suggested that the memorial is used.

2. The memorial is part of the park not the other way round, the park has been there for centuries. i.e the park was not built for the memorial.

3. It is a legitimate application to use a public space for a short period of time. Further it will generate revenue and jobs in a time of austerity. Its doubtful they are doing it just to upset you, insensitive maybe but it is still legitimate.

4. As I said previously we have all sorts of events next to the Cenetaph in Glasgow with no problems so it is not without precedent.

Now before anyone goes shouting off at me I personally think it is too close and too small an area to be deemed appropriate. But if you are going to start protesting can I suggest you take the above into consideration and come up with a well prepared, well argued statement without resorting to too emotive language - to use maybe as a collective statement or letter of protest. The very least you want is for the memorial to be fully protected the best is for the proposal to be rejected.

Just my tuppence worth - hope it helps and i do hope that the proposal is rejected


----------



## waiwera

This link clearly shows that this event will not take place as Trinity House and the Maritime Community do not wish it to happen.

http://www.towerhamlets.gov.uk/news__events/news/october/statement_on_trinity_gardens.aspx

QED


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

waiwera said:


> This link clearly shows that this event will not take place as Trinity House and the Maritime Community do not wish it to happen.
> 
> http://www.towerhamlets.gov.uk/news__events/news/october/statement_on_trinity_gardens.aspx
> 
> QED


seems straight forward enough, though interesting to note the script tells a somewhat different story to the rather overwrought newspaper copy. not to worry it all seems to have ended right


----------



## tom roberts

I just Have called into Radio Merseyside and had my say my comments were listened to with great sympaphy and understanding,whilst on the air the programe presenter Mr Roger read out a report that the venue was cancelled I truly hope so,may be honest protest a such an appalling idea by decent minded people will this time rise above the sickening greed and disregard shown by these bastards.


----------



## sidsal

Just heard ( Tues pm) that the idea has been abandoned. Hope it's true !


----------



## Bearwood

*Merchant Navy Memorial*

As Alumni Secretary for The Old Royals Association (ex pupils of The Royal Merchant Navy School) I sprang into action at my keyboard yesterday, emailing people all around the globe as well as the UK to tell them of this obscene proposal - Tower Hamlets website and that of the company applying for the licence became overloaded and couldnt cope with the volume of protests! Most of our Association's members lost their fathers in the Second World War and the the Memorial is the only 'grave' they have. Thankfully the Mayor of Tower Hamlets has issued a statement to say that the licence application will be rejected.


----------



## sparkie2182

The M.N. wins through.

Not for the first time.


----------



## Dickyboy

I just hope that there's no one who can go over Mayor Lutfur Rahman's head in this matter. Pull a few strings, change terminology or whatever and get such functions the go ahead via a back door.
This is a national thing and a bigger deal than Tower Hamlets should be allowed to deal with on their own.
30% of Yuppies, or Tower Hamlets Population, or Londoners in general weren't killed during the war. A place of quiet respect isn't too much to ask for is it? They wouldn't hold it anywhere near the Cenotaph would they?


----------



## TonyAllen

tom roberts said:


> I just Have called into Radio Merseyside and had my say my comments were listened to with great sympaphy and understanding,whilst on the air the programe presenter Mr Roger read out a report that the venue was cancelled I truly hope so,may be honest protest a such an appalling idea by decent minded people will this time rise above the sickening greed and disregard shown by these bastards.


Hello Tom I heard you on the Rodger Phillips show today radio Merseyside which led them to read out the report that the so called party has been rejected, whoever's daft idea it was needs to go back to school to learn a bit of history re the merchant navy and hope they don;t go dancing on his forbears gravestone's Regards TONY


----------



## sparkie2182

In fairness to Tower Hamlets ........ They did the right thing.

Fair play.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

tom roberts said:


> I just Have called into Radio Merseyside and had my say my comments were listened to with great sympaphy and understanding,whilst on the air the programe presenter Mr Roger read out a report that the venue was cancelled I truly hope so,may be honest protest a such an appalling idea by decent minded people will this time rise above the sickening greed and disregard shown by these bastards.


I heard your phone call to the Roger Phillips programme today Tom, and I was impressed with your sincerity and feeling of outrage. 
I was however very suprised that Radio Merseyside had not included this item in any of its news bulletins, and that Roger Phillips had no idea what you were talking about. 
It took another listener, who sent him an e-mail, while you were on air, to point the omniescent Roger in the right direction.
Still, good on you Tom for having the courage of your convictions, although I did read elsewhere that the proposed thrash was not actually to be held on top of the memorial, but rather, in the public park adjacent to it. 
Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## sparkie2182

Gives some idea of the affinity the modern Merseyside has with the M.N.


----------

